# in wall subwoofer



## m kevin (Feb 21, 2010)

new to the site, hello all and thanks

anyway, i am currently installing an in wall subwoofer with backbox. the make is an iws10 from proficient audio and the back box is from the same company--

this is my concern and perhaps you all can give me some do's and dont's// I HAVE METAL STUDS, will i need to do anything else to try and muffle the vibration or rattle from the metal studs, or as long as they backbox is mounted properly it wont be an issue.

yes the back box does have some rubber feet and padding.

any info, tips or warning's will be a great help, thanks in advance.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hello Sparky and welcome to the Shack :T, it is like any in wall speaker in that it needs to be mounted correctly with back box fitted and any padding also installed, as long as you follow the instructions given you should not have any issues, but do not expect serious LFE as from my experience in wall subs are a compromise rather than a proper sub woofer.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Welcome to the shack Sparky!
I second everything Recruit said!


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

Welcome to the Shack. Any in-wall will dump a great deal of sound vibration into the framing and house. This won't reduce your in-room experience unless someone tells you to turn it down...


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome Sparky. Have fun. Dennis


----------

